
Successful Freelancing With Ruby On Rails: Workflow, Techniques And Tools - joshuacc
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/10/26/successful-freelancing-with-ruby-on-rails-workflow-techniques-and-tools/
======
aymeric
I would have expected railscasts.com to be mentionned, such a great resource
to learn Ruby on Rails.

~~~
belitsky
I was mentioned <http://rubyonrails.org/screencasts> there, and it contains
links to the Railscasts as well.

------
davidamcclain
I was going to take a look at this article until I saw it was on
smashingmagazine.com.

~~~
middlegeek
I'd also be interested in learning why you couldn't;t read Smashing Magazine.
Thanks.

~~~
middlegeek
Thanks for your insight, David

------
jamesbritt
"The Ruby on Rails Framework (and Alternatives: Merb, Sinatra, Ramaze, Rango)"

Merb? Does anyone maintain that, or use it for new projects?

Has anyone used Rango such that they could comment on it?

~~~
SkyMarshal
Since Merb merged with Rails to become Rails 3, yes. But I don't know what
it's state as independent project is now.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
You can check this here:

<http://github.com/merb>

------
tstark
Bleh.

